# Family members / friends giving you a hard time about vaping



## n0ugh7_zw (28/9/14)

My dad, who's a stinky user of 40+ years, has no problem with me vaping, and is slowly coming around to trying it himself. I'm getting him a EVOD VV kit for his birthday.

However, my step mother, and her mother, and practically the rest of the family, behave as if I'm smoking meth. They flat out refuse to listen to reason, or do any research on the topic. Instead choosing to believe all the fear mongering in the news on e-cigs.

They, are down right rude, when I vape at the dinner table after we've eaten (I'm not using a RDA with a low ohm cloud chasing build in it) I'm using my kayfun, and i take small hits so as not to breath out clouds of vapor. Bearing in mind that whilst being rude, they're smoking analogs. 

Anyone else have these kinds of issues?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/9/14)

I did have some of those issues with my wife when I started on my vaping journey but she is a nursing sister and likes to research stuff in her own time and make up her own mind... she hasn't hassled me one bit for over a month now and is really happy that I no longer stink and she knows full well vaping is about a gazillion times better for me and the people around me than smoking... and it helps that I don't vape stinky vape juices that permeate the house.

Some of the juices have a really kak smell for people around the vaper... Menthol Ice has almost zero smell for people in close proximity. Some vapers don't realise that the vapour they exhale does actually smell...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (28/9/14)

Yip, frustrating as hell! I have a family member also trying to quit cold turkey, after day 4 he is battling but refuses to consider vaping, he says it triggers asthma. I pointed him to the articles that @Alex has found for us but he won't hear of it. When folks have made up their minds it is very difficult to change them. Then his buddies chip in and say not to replace one bad habit with another but rather try Nicorettes 

You can lead a horse to water but it's still illegal to drown them

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (28/9/14)

Quite right, I almost always vape NicEjuice Mint (really strong menthol, with no tobaco component) at the dinner table and I've asked load of people if they can smell it, and they can't. 

Maybe they're just suffering a knee-jerk reaction, because my mech, looks a bit like some drug takers paraphernalia?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (28/9/14)

I started this thread, more as a vent, than anything else. I figured if I'm having these issues, then there must be other people in similar boats. Talking about it, is so much better than letting it bottle up, and cause stress. 

At the end of the day, i guess the moral of the situation. Is that, people fear what the don't immediately understand, and many people are too set in their ways, to let common sense dictate their reactions. Though I'm guessing, that as time passes, and they see that this isn't a passing interest, they'll learn to accept it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I started this thread, more as a vent, than anything else. I figured if I'm having these issues, then there must be other people in similar boats. Talking about it, is so much better than letting it bottle up, and cause stress.
> 
> At the end of the day, i guess the moral of the situation. Is that, people fear what the don't immediately understand, and many people are too set in their ways, to let common sense dictate their reactions. Though I'm guessing, that as time passes, and they see that this isn't a passing interest, they'll learn to accept it.


I can relate

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Riddle (28/9/14)

I have a lot of family members who tried vaping but went back to the stinkies. Every time they see me vaping they ask how does that even help you quit smoking. I tried it for a short while and the juice was terrible. Yet when they take a few drags from mine they comment this is very nice what flavour is it. Hypocrisy at its best I tell you

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (28/9/14)

Riddle said:


> I have a lot of family members who tried vaping but went back to the stinkies. Every time they see me vaping they ask how does that even help you quit smoking. I tried it for a short while and the juice was terrible. Yet when they take a few drags from mine they comment this is very nice what flavour is it. Hypocrisy at its best I tell you


I get that very often, there are a lot of people that tried the cigalikes a few years back or the really bad ce4 type junk from a china shop, you simply can't compare that experience to a proper setup, juice plays a big role too. They probably got some cheap juice to go with it which makes a bad device even worse.

its like saying, "I tried driving a car a few years ago, it was a Dacia, that thing was awful and will never drive a car again, I don't know how other people manage it"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Riddle (29/9/14)

@BumbleBee try to explain to them about the liquid then they say but I spent R200 on a bottle by twisp. I tried twisp liquid and it wasn't really my cup of tea. 

I spend less than R200 on a 30ml and I've been happy for months now

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (29/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> My dad, who's a stinky user of 40+ years, has no problem with me vaping, and is slowly coming around to trying it himself. I'm getting him a EVOD VV kit for his birthday.
> 
> However, my step mother, and her mother, and practically the rest of the family, behave as if I'm smoking meth. They flat out refuse to listen to reason, or do any research on the topic. Instead choosing to believe all the fear mongering in the news on e-cigs.
> 
> ...


 
I hear you @n0ugh7_zw 
Not great and I can imagine how irritating that must be

just to clarify, are you vaping at the dinner table while eating?
are they smoking at the dinner table too? Or are they not smoking while you vape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (29/9/14)

if i know im around skeptical people who choose not to understand what vaping is about, i rather dont vape in their company

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (29/9/14)

Silver said:


> I hear you @n0ugh7_zw
> Not great and I can imagine how irritating that must be
> 
> just to clarify, are you vaping at the dinner table while eating?
> are they smoking at the dinner table too? Or are they not smoking while you vape?




@Silver nope it's after the meals done, and they're smoking while I Vape.

There was a new development today 

My step moms mother came to work today with a cigalike... And then had a go at telling that, that is what I should be using

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paulie (29/9/14)

People in general are not good when it comes to change and what i have noticed is in the begging the use News24 and other news agencies to do research and tell you the bad articles and say that its not good for you. But after a month i managed to convert 2 family members and now they all agree its alot more healthy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Riddle (29/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Silver nope it's after the meals done, and they're smoking while I Vape.
> 
> There was a new development today
> 
> My step moms mother came to work today with a cigalike... And then had a go at telling that, that is what I should be using



Let's see how long that cigalike lasts

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (29/9/14)

the only issue i have is that my girlfriend isnt a fan of the vm4 smell. so i carry both reos with me. one with my favourite vm4 and one for when she is around so the smell doesnt bug her... 
oh and 'dnt blow that clouds in my face or ill throw your mod out the wondow' - i was like 'babe you called it a mod'

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (29/9/14)

Sorry @Silver, I'm using my bloody phone. It won't let me undo that rating. Will sort it as soon as I'm near a computer. Actually wanted to like the post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (29/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Silver nope it's after the meals done, and they're smoking while I Vape.
> 
> There was a new development today
> 
> My step moms mother came to work today with a cigalike... And then had a go at telling that, that is what I should be using


 
That is sooo funny!! I hope you burst out in loud laughter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (29/9/14)

my work internet is doing that crappy thing again, where i can't see new posts, without posting


----------



## Yiannaki (29/9/14)

@n0ugh7_zw 

Don't worry mate. We've all been there and im sure many are still there.

I also had my own vent session some time back. HRH started to give me some flak regrading it's safety, etc. Over time, i got her to read some of the articles that I have come across here. Mainly thanks to @Alex 

It's quite ironic that they're vaping on analogues and giving you a tough time about it. Don't worry though, even the most anti-vaping smokers eventually come around, start asking questions and then end up on a device  It's happened to me twice now in the office.

Hope you come right bro

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie (29/9/14)

I've had a few "Ya but it can't be good for you...." From smokers that don't want to quit.

Which blows my mind completely.

Because cigarettes actually used to regenerate cells in my body, fight off infections and replenish any vitamins I was loosing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## K_klops (29/9/14)

I hear you

My family has treated me like Iv been smoking meth in their presence for the last few months. They are mostly ex smokers while some still use the stinkies, but they all think im doing drugs or killling an infant or something. 
Friends are just as painful , all using the same bs lines like"thats got to be worse than smoking", "its purely chemicals" , "if you gonna smoke then smoke properly" , " your killing yourself faster" and " its a pretentious habit"

No point trying to even argue. Great news is that I have converted 2 family members who smoked and a few work colleagues. 

They will never know the great life vaping offers until they cross over to the cloud side.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/9/14)

How many of you have got the "Propylene Glycol?! That's antifreeze!" line before? My response is to give them a blank stare, like the one you get at the post office counter, while I tell them to Fu(& off and die quietly in my head.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (29/9/14)

I can relate

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## K_klops (29/9/14)

Ha ha almost every time


----------



## Yiannaki (29/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> How many of you have got the "Propylene Glycol?! That's antifreeze!" line before? My response is to give them a blank stare, like the one you get at the post office counter, while I tell them to Fu(& off and die quietly in my head.


 
Luckily I haven't had that one yet  No one I have come across yet has ever heard that word before


----------



## annemarievdh (29/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> How many of you have got the "Propylene Glycol?! That's antifreeze!" line before? My response is to give them a blank stare, like the one you get at the post office counter, while I tell them to Fu(& off and die quietly in my head.


 
Jip a couple have tried to tell us that one. Luckily I have JACO... the chemical engineer... explaining to them the chemical component difference in Propylene Glycol and antifreeze, as on that chard he loves so much. 

Then they have no idea what he is talking about and feel very very stupid, while I'm standing there with this look on my face

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (29/9/14)

Guys at work call me Heisenberg (after Walter White from Breaking Bad)  I'm even bald (for the moment) 

That said, almost all the people at work, have actually been really good about it, asking reasonable interested questions.

There is one guy, who's a smoker, who has had a go at me from the following angles:

Anti-freeze
More nicotine than smoking (bearing in mind i'm on 3-4.5mg, thats a bit rich)
Looks like I'm taking drugs
Got a bomb in my hands
It's poisonous
I should just start smoking again
I put it down to insecurity, mixed with a bit of self loathing, in that he can't actually bring himself to try vaping, and he's subconsciously making up reasons to make it feel like its not a self imposed punishment.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Guys at work call me Heisenberg (after Walter White from Breaking Bad)  I'm even bald (for the moment)
> 
> That said, almost all the people at work, have actually been really good about it, asking reasonable interested questions.
> 
> ...


He'll come around eventually, don't entertain him and try not let him get to you. Just keep your cool any let him see how much you enjoy vaping, he'll get jealous and want in on the action

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (29/9/14)

Well, it's more entertaining than anything else. Kinda like watching a mini-series on self-deception.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alex (29/9/14)

My solution was to get new friends, unfortunately the family had to remain.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver (30/9/14)

I've noticed that when some of my anti-vaping friends see me vaping 3 months later and then again another month or two later, they say something like "so this is actually working for you". I just say, "yes Im having a lot of fun vaping."

Then the "genuine" questions start

Seems to me that the hard sell doesnt work for me. I just do nothing and vape. They come around eventually

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq (30/9/14)

lucky for me the people in my circle are a little more open. a few of my friends initially started with 'can i smoke your e-cig just to try' after correcting the incorrect terminology i let them have a go. and since got them4 of them vv spinners and nautilus mini. 2 quit smoking and only vape and 2 of them vape and smoke hand in hand. 50% is a good turn around i think.
as for work. the only question i get is ' a different one again????' and then i just got to explain a little

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh (30/9/14)

Silver said:


> I've noticed that when some of my anti-vaping friends see me vaping 3 months later and then again another month or two later, they say something like "so this is actually working for you". I just say, "yes Im having a lot of fun vaping."
> 
> Then the "genuine" questions start
> 
> Seems to me that the hard sell doesnt work for me. I just do nothing and vape. They come around eventually


 
I get that alot 2. And after a year vaping, most of the trouble makers from a year ago, dont even bother me anymore. Just that "so that works for you" "so you dont crave sigs anymore" "you have a new one again"  and I just reply "Jip "

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## rogue zombie (30/9/14)

Silver said:


> I've noticed that when some of my anti-vaping friends see me vaping 3 months later and then again another month or two later, they say something like "so this is actually working for you". I just say, "yes Im having a lot of fun vaping."
> 
> Then the "genuine" questions start
> 
> Seems to me that the hard sell doesnt work for me. I just do nothing and vape. They come around eventually



Lol... That's how I got to vaping.

@WhatSmoke started say a year ago, and I said if it worked for him, I would give it ago. I must admit, I was skeptical. 
Then after say he was vaping six months on, every time I saw him, and not smoking, I started to believe it works.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (30/9/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rvdwesth (30/9/14)

Like you cannot believe people! At least my wife also does the vape thing so that helps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (30/9/14)

Lots of people are too shy to ask about Vaping. I think that really doesn't help matters either.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (30/9/14)

Guess who, just got an EVOD starter kit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (30/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Guess who, just got an EVOD starter kit


 
Who???

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (30/9/14)

My step moms mother

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (30/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> My step moms mother


and soon she will be on this forum reading this thread

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (30/9/14)

Meh, i welcome it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (8/10/14)

Guess who just moved on up to an EVOD VV?  lol, she also had a try on my Mech/dripper and eVic/Kayfun setups

Reactions: Like 4


----------

